# hab ma wieder nen rechner hier der net bootet



## Tim C. (20. Februar 2002)

Also folgendes grade neues Board (QDI) für nen 2nd Rechner hier im hause gekauft. Alles schön eingebaut wie immmer und angeschlossen. Drücke auf Power, Lüfter läuft an, Netzteil läuft, Platte läuft an aber kein pieps und kein bild aufm monitor, wat soll ich machen ? hab bios schon reseted, ma annere graka testen ? obwohl bei ner kaputten graka müsste das bios aber fehler piepsen von sich geben


----------



## Freaky (20. Februar 2002)

*tata*

hm....bin heut mal wieder fleißig *g*

tausch mal ram aus....und wenn du die möglichkeit hast cpu aber könnte am ram liegen...(hatte das problem auch rechner bootet net keine piepstöne, anderer speicher wunderbar es lief wieder)


----------



## Tim C. (20. Februar 2002)

nada, der ram lief bis 5 minuten vorher in meinem zweiten rechner auch ohne probs, also wird der wohl kaum beim rübertragen von einem raum innen anderen fraggen. außerdem das piepst wenn ram kaputt is.


----------



## Tim C. (21. Februar 2002)

ich hasse sowas, achja er läuft jetzt. teil läuft net, innen laden, die schließen an, läuft, *schäm*, nach hause, anschließ, läuft

sowas kann doch echt mal nicht sein.


----------



## dritter (1. März 2002)

naja.. normal? Ich hab mich schon fast daran gewöhnt.. Hab auch so ein prob... 
Der rechner scheint irgendwie ein eigenleben entwickelt zu haben.. Hatte schon recht viele verschiedene OS drauf.. hat sich nix geändert.. 
Hatte dann irgendwann die vermutung es könnte ein wackelkontakt sein.. 

Naja jedenfalls hab ich schon alle möglichen komponenten ausgetauscht.. nix.. hat immer noch gemacht, was er wollte..


----------

